# 25 deliveries new RECORD



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't tell me you did it too lol, i made this on my Bike, this is my new record for UberEATS 25 deliveeries i started at 15pm till 11 at night [ oscars night] 
ever since POSTMATES deactivated me, ive been going ham with UberEATS, hopefully they will reactivate me soon, otherwise i will just keep on doing UberEATS on weekends and special occasions, i make good money
what's your delivery RECORD for a day ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I once ate 25 wings in one sitting.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Done 25+ $800 in two days on Postmates (harder than Uber since you have to get out and actually go to their apartments). But unless their is a bonus for reaching that number within a day I will never do it just because.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

E


LAboy said:


> Don't tell me you did it too lol, i made this on my Bike, this is my new record for UberEATS 25 deliveeries i started at 15pm till 11 at night [ oscars night]
> ever since POSTMATES deactivated me, ive been going ham with UberEATS, hopefully they will reactivate me soon, otherwise i will just keep on doing UberEATS on weekends and special occasions, i make good money
> what's your delivery RECORD for a day ?


Why did they deactivate you?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I once ate 25 wings in one sitting.


I drank 25 beers and made 25 deliveries one day, beat that!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> I drank 25 beers and made 25 deliveries one day, beat that!


I cannot


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

saucy05 said:


> Done 25+ $800 in two days on Postmates (harder than Uber since you have to get out and actually go to their apartments). But unless their is a bonus for reaching that number within a day I will never do it just because.


Two day, me in half a day, i am not showing off tho lol, i was dead at the end


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

LAboy said:


> Two day, me in half a day, i am not showing off tho lol, i was dead at the end


No the 25 was in a day and 50 in a weekend. But that was in a car and I felt exhausted. I can't imagine what that must be like the in a bike. Kudos.

How does that even work. Are the miles limited? What areas do you work in? (I'm guessing dtla) how do you carry drinks? Have you fallen with the food yet? So many questions lol


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

saucy05 said:


> No the 25 was in a day and 50 in a weekend. But that was in a car and I felt exhausted. I can't imagine what that must be like the in a bike. Kudos.
> 
> How does that even work. Are the miles limited? What areas do you work in? (I'm guessing dtla) how do you carry drinks? Have you fallen with the food yet? So many questions lol


I work all over hollywood and weho, beverly hills, never dtla, yeah shit happens often


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

C'mon man. Let us see it!

We wanna see the bike


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

LAboy said:


> Don't tell me you did it too lol, i made this on my Bike, this is my new record for UberEATS 25 deliveeries i started at 15pm till 11 at night [ oscars night]
> ever since POSTMATES deactivated me, ive been going ham with UberEATS, hopefully they will reactivate me soon, otherwise i will just keep on doing UberEATS on weekends and special occasions, i make good money
> what's your delivery RECORD for a day ?


Careful man. I saw someone post about exploding bikes in LA.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

pismire said:


> Careful man. I saw someone post about exploding bikes in LA.


we all gonna die oneday lol so who cares


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

I did 23 postmates trips in one day then did $100 worth of uberx trips the same night....


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Uberk5487 said:


> I did 23 postmates trips in one day then did $100 worth of uberx trips the same night....


Hell yeah, grinding but still not 25 tho lol


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

LAboy said:


> Hell yeah, grinding but still not 25 tho lol


probably not relevant since i do car ubereat deliveries but my best is either 37 or 38 trips a day.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The only record I'm trying to break is not missing a block or canceling the block over the next five months


----------

